# Made By Knock Not Arrived :(



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Hi guys, I was wondering if you could help me out!

I ordered a 'made by knock' feldgrind over a month ago and it hasn't arrived. I was just wondering if anyone had a similar wait for theirs or if they had a direct contact that I could use to get in touch with them.

Thanks,

Lawrie


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Lawrie, search there are a couple of threads. Sometimes Instagram is a good way to contact him sometimes just email.

A month isn't exceptional from what I'd seen and experienced about the same wait, from memory


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

+1 for Joe's suggestion - Instagram worked for me. As it happens Feldgrinds are in stock at Dear Green and Machina - maybe one of them is yours.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

When will people learn?

It teaches patience I guess!

You will more than likely get it, but the delay and lack of comms' will really sour the experience


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

See here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6181-Made-By-Knock-(www-madebyknock-com)&highlight=Made+Knock

You are not alone...


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I have personally bought three items from MBK. I had to wait extended periods for two of them...a Hausgrind and most recently a heft tamper. A feldgrind arrived within 2 weeks of ordering. I am certain it is safe to say that you will receive your order, but only according to the priorities that seem to be set by PK.

With the tamper I grew impatient, after waiting longer than others seem to do and made a couple of 'challenging' remarks on Peter's instagram pages and now regret doing so. Sadly it worked and I got a private email response and a generous conciliatory offer which made me feel small and like a spoiled demanding child.

It is a shame that it works like this, with people threatening action through paypal, charge back and public confrontation on social media to expedite their own deliveries; but it seems Peter is in some ways a victim of his quality products and the inevitable demand that is created and seems to react to those who shout loud. I hope he can find more retail outlets for his products like Dear Green etc which might allow him to avoid the flak from the likes of us and concentrate on production and his flair for design.

If at any point in the future I see something from MBK that I like the look of I will almost certainly order it....so as pointed out above - I may never learn, but ultimately I don't regret either!

Certain you won't be disappointed in the end @lawriemiller


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good post. ^

I bought a heft tamper which I'm very pleased with. I ordered it knowing it might take a while. I'd actually forgotten I'd ordered it so when it turned up it was like a surprise! I think everyone gets their stuff eventually but the lack of comms makes you feel you've been the victim of an internet scam for a while.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

I took the approach that you are ordering am artisan product and there would be a wait. I had never heard of anyone not receiving their product, just lots of people waiting. The wait was not a real problem for me and it turned up in the end and I am now lucky enough to own a Feldgrind.

MBK is not next day delivery but you do not get stiffed. Buy with your eyes wide open and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It would be nice if he gave some indication on his site of quite how long he takes to deliver, not everyone is going to find out what its like until after they have paid.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Buy with your eyes wide open and you will not be disappointed.


Hi Lawriemiller

it seems your eyes not open so you did not know how many members here suffered the same problem. I asked myself is it worth to buy items from MBK customer service like that ???


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

How long have people been waiting for a heft 58.5 tamper? I'm looking to get one soon, so it would be good to get an indication of the rough wait time


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If you take a look at that piece of string in the corner of your draw it'll give you an idea.

Check that thread, it's very variable and recent speed doesn't always mean it'll continue like that.


----------



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments guys, greatly appreciated! I have been following his brand for a long, long time so I was fully aware of the size of the company both in popularity and in staff size. However, i'll be honest, when I ordered the product early November as a gift for myself from my family I did think it would arrive for christmas day over a month later. Then, to email the company and still not receive a reply three weeks later when i've paid £110 for their product...it's not on.

I am in no doubt that the product will be everything I am after but I think they should be focussing more on customer service than instagram posts hinting that your item may be on it's way... *see their last post from two days ago.. is one mine? Who knows.


----------



## mikemaddux (Sep 24, 2016)

I guess one could say that if you are going on a trip in a few weeks and need a hand grinder to take with you, ordering a grinder from Knock is unlikely to produce a satisfactory result.


----------



## Sergeiroy (Nov 30, 2016)

I would like to place an order on the website at feldgrind from MBC, but now I think to buy through an intermediary such as an dear green or even, more expensive but more reliable I think.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

They always take forever to reply, if at all, and deliver. Don't worry it will arrive (eventually).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sergeiroy said:


> I would like to place an order on the website at feldgrind from MBC, but now I think to buy through an intermediary such as an dear green or even, more expensive but more reliable I think.


There is no reason not to buy through Dear Green, Machina Espresso or even Harrods now. Dear Green don't even seem to charge a premium.

If you know how bad MBK are at delivering or communicating you would be mad to buy through them.


----------

